# Looking to purchase a 2009 Look 595



## Lance#8in09 (Sep 13, 2008)

I have no local Look dealer near me and want to know where online i might be able to order a 2009 Look 595 in a size XL. Would also not like to pay full msrp, anyone know where i should order from??


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

You won't find them discounted so early in the season - perhaps summer would be a better bet for discounted prices.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Excel Sports Boulder has good pricing on 2008/2007 Looks ... so maybe Excel is a good bet for later in 2009.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Not sure what the general consensus is but I am not keen on 09 colours and as there is no change in frame design so may as well go with 08.


----------



## poiter_010101 (Feb 17, 2007)

*2009 595 for sale*

Hi mate, 

I have a brand new 2009 595 Ultra arriving this week. I would love to ride it as they are an awsome bike but I have just signed with a new team and we are all to ride team issued bikes. Therefore I am looking at selling my 595 Ultra when it arrives. Give me an email at [email protected] if your interested. Cheers.


----------



## Hagakure (Jul 12, 2008)

www.bikeobsession.com.au


----------

